# 2011 fishing season



## GlockViking (Aug 29, 2010)

Being new to the sport (did a a bit of fishing at the JRB pier) when does fishing "start" in the spring?

I would think that it may depend of what fish I am talking about, so for the typical fish in the area, when will the fish start biting again?

Thanks,


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

well...wat cha wanna catch?


----------



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

Croaker will start to show in late March when everyone starts to get really antsy for anything to catch.
Best of the season is the Spring Striper which is heavily regulated by VMRC.


----------



## GlockViking (Aug 29, 2010)

I am looking at mostly the main fare in the area, spot, croaker, flounder, etc. 

Having caught one bluefish last year, I am pretty psyched about catching more of them this year. Learning more about them is priority...they are a bigger fish and they taste SO good!

Haven't caught any striper yet, but I will be out ther this year with printed VMRC regs and a tape measure! Ha Ha

Thanks for the responses...I am learning as I go along.


----------



## bamanavy (Jun 17, 2010)

*I dont understand*

It might be because Im from the Gulf Shores and use to the Gulf of Mexico. But I cant understand how people here get excited over croaker, bluefish and small flounder. Everytime I come on this page its " catching croaker by the plenty" or " caught 10 flounder and one keeper". Its almost not worth it. Everytime I am back home I catch over 20lbs, something with some fight. But there were numerous times this past year here where I rented a center console and went out and caught plenty of fis, but ones back home I would throw back. This isnt to bash Virginia, But there has to be something better. Everyone says pay your dues and eventually it will pay off. But I catch fish everytime I go, just nothing worthy of taking home. Its just getting to the point where Its not worth spending the money on the surplus of tackle I have.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

bamanavy said:


> It might be because Im from the Gulf Shores and use to the Gulf of Mexico. But I cant understand how people here get excited over croaker, bluefish and small flounder. Everytime I come on this page its " catching croaker by the plenty" or " caught 10 flounder and one keeper". Its almost not worth it. Everytime I am back home I catch over 20lbs, something with some fight. But there were numerous times this past year here where I rented a center console and went out and caught plenty of fis, but ones back home I would throw back. This isnt to bash Virginia, But there has to be something better. Everyone says pay your dues and eventually it will pay off. But I catch fish everytime I go, just nothing worthy of taking home. Its just getting to the point where Its not worth spending the money on the surplus of tackle I have.


so in your case, catching small fish is equivalent to paying your dues. 

some people (myself included) enjoy making a meal out of what we catch, including small fish like blues and croaker. 

but did you really need an explanation? your post reeks more of contempt. fishing is fishing. some people enjoy catching things you don't. that's always the case. skunk happens to be my favorite species. sure, bigger fish are always nice. so you're a pro who only likes catching the big ones, whoop dee do, good for you, that is your prerogative. doesn't mean you need to go around telling us 1-year-olds that the power rangers are stupid. it's much easier to have fun without the snide "what's the big deal" attitude. if all you want is a fight, sight cast to a passing truck and enjoy the tackle busting action.


----------



## ellisgc2000 (Jun 6, 2005)

:d


----------



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

Catching pan fish (spots,croackers,sea mullets) is a way of life for some people. For some people like my grandad thats all he ever fished for. I think he enjoys catching pan fish now just as much as he did 60 years ago. Catching pan fish on light tackle can be very fun, especially when there hitting two at a time.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

bamanavy said:


> It might be because Im from the Gulf Shores and use to the Gulf of Mexico. But I cant understand how people here get excited over croaker, bluefish and small flounder. Everytime I come on this page its " catching croaker by the plenty" or " caught 10 flounder and one keeper". Its almost not worth it. Everytime I am back home I catch over 20lbs, something with some fight. But there were numerous times this past year here where I rented a center console and went out and caught plenty of fis, but ones back home I would throw back. This isnt to bash Virginia, But there has to be something better. Everyone says pay your dues and eventually it will pay off. But I catch fish everytime I go, just nothing worthy of taking home. Its just getting to the point where Its not worth spending the money on the surplus of tackle I have.


Where do you rent a center console. I'm toying with selling my bass boat and getting a center console but would like to try one out before investing in one.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

GlockViking said:


> I am looking at mostly the main fare in the area, spot, croaker, flounder, etc.
> 
> Having caught one bluefish last year, I am pretty psyched about catching more of them this year. Learning more about them is priority...they are a bigger fish and they taste SO good!
> 
> ...


When things get to rolling at the JRB, Stripers, flounder and black drum can keep you busy on any given day. Of course there is always those old Skunk fish waiting to spoil your day. )


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bamanavy said:


> It might be because Im from the Gulf Shores and use to the Gulf of Mexico. But I cant understand how people here get excited over croaker, bluefish and small flounder. Everytime I come on this page its " catching croaker by the plenty" or " caught 10 flounder and one keeper". Its almost not worth it. Everytime I am back home I catch over 20lbs, something with some fight. But there were numerous times this past year here where I rented a center console and went out and caught plenty of fis, but ones back home I would throw back. This isnt to bash Virginia, But there has to be something better. Everyone says pay your dues and eventually it will pay off. But I catch fish everytime I go, just nothing worthy of taking home. Its just getting to the point where Its not worth spending the money on the surplus of tackle I have.


Yeah don't bother, there are no fish in Va....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

bamanavy said:


> It might be because Im from the Gulf Shores and use to the Gulf of Mexico. But I cant understand how people here get excited over croaker, bluefish and small flounder. Everytime I come on this page its " catching croaker by the plenty" or " caught 10 flounder and one keeper". Its almost not worth it. Everytime I am back home I catch over 20lbs, something with some fight. But there were numerous times this past year here where I rented a center console and went out and caught plenty of fis, but ones back home I would throw back. This isnt to bash Virginia, But there has to be something better. Everyone says pay your dues and eventually it will pay off. But I catch fish everytime I go, just nothing worthy of taking home. Its just getting to the point where Its not worth spending the money on the surplus of tackle I have.


A: you are an "IDIOT". B: WHY DO YOU FISH? C: There are 'BIG" fish if you would take the time to learn. How old are you? 20? Ask for a posting in "SIG". Ever tried fresh water? That was close to "HOME". D: YOU just implied everyone that just fishes for smaller fish are "STUPID" just because they like it. Navy rents boats. Cheap. E: don't cry and acuse just because YOU don't know 'NEW WATER". Bat you fish by yourself alot. jmvho


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

bamanavy said:


> It might be because Im from the Gulf Shores and use to the Gulf of Mexico. But I cant understand how people here get excited over croaker, bluefish and small flounder. Everytime I come on this page its " catching croaker by the plenty" or " caught 10 flounder and one keeper". Its almost not worth it. Everytime I am back home I catch over 20lbs, something with some fight. But there were numerous times this past year here where I rented a center console and went out and caught plenty of fis, but ones back home I would throw back. This isnt to bash Virginia, But there has to be something better. Everyone says pay your dues and eventually it will pay off. But I catch fish everytime I go, just nothing worthy of taking home. Its just getting to the point where Its not worth spending the money on the surplus of tackle I have.


So if all the fish in virginia are "not worth it", and whenever you go back home you catch monsters why do you bother to fish in virginia, i would prefer that people like you would not come to virginia to fish. If you dont understand catching croaker dont bother to look at this page either seeing as that is all we talk about here in virginia. Ohhh and paying your dues is part of fishing.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

CDOG...... you go dog!!! I have heard that there are no fish in Va waters !! 

But to answer Glock's question... Fish are temperature orientated and move around to find their comfort zones. Thats not to say that even in the dead of winter there are not any fish to be caught. Thats why we dont see Bonefish, Permit,or Tarpon up here !  Personally I am not in Va but from what I understand there is some hot speck (trout to some) action happening right now in certain areas( check out the posts about Hot Ditch).
I have lived in various parts of the northeast... with my current home in Md being the furthest south. The old timers have sayings like... " when the yellow flowers are in bloom the shad should be running" or " bluefish arrive in time for Mothers Day"
My advise to you would be to read a few books on fishing the areas. One of my "bibles" is " Inshore Flyfishing " by Lou Tabory. even though it is geared toward flyfishing, the chapters on fish species and where to find them still hold true no matter how you want to catch them. I am sure that there are local authors that will be more specific to Va waters.

As always nothing teaches you more than time on the water. Keep a journal of your catches noting time of year, weather,water temps, etc. and soon you will see that patterns develop and you can pretty much rely on them year after year.

Hope this helps. 
.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

bamanavy said:


> It might be because Im from the Gulf Shores and use to the Gulf of Mexico. But I cant understand how people here get excited over croaker, bluefish and small flounder. Everytime I come on this page its " catching croaker by the plenty" or " caught 10 flounder and one keeper". Its almost not worth it. Everytime I am back home I catch over 20lbs, something with some fight. But there were numerous times this past year here where I rented a center console and went out and caught plenty of fis, but ones back home I would throw back. This isnt to bash Virginia, But there has to be something better. Everyone says pay your dues and eventually it will pay off. But I catch fish everytime I go, just nothing worthy of taking home. Its just getting to the point where Its not worth spending the money on the surplus of tackle I have.


Way to win friends! LOL Hijack a thread and diss the locals! How about pissing on the lawns too! OH, and tell us our women are ugly too!

BTW, WHAT fish do you catch in 'Bama that are so big? From the regs I read, they are similar to our regs. Of course, you can keep 12" flounder there, so you probably catch more keepers there! LOL You can't keep big red drum over 26" etc. (Except for one - btw, how does that work?) So you didn't find our Cobia? Catch a lot of 20+ lb specks? (Spotted sea trout) tell us, please. Inquiring minds want to know. And tell us how you catch them (pier, surf, boat etc.) please.

:fishing:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

stripperonmypole said:


> so in your case, catching small fish is equivalent to paying your dues.
> 
> some people (myself included) enjoy making a meal out of what we catch, including small fish like blues and croaker.
> 
> but did you really need an explanation? your post reeks more of contempt. fishing is fishing. some people enjoy catching things you don't. that's always the case. skunk happens to be my favorite species. sure, bigger fish are always nice. so you're a pro who only likes catching the big ones, whoop dee do, good for you, that is your prerogative. doesn't mean you need to go around telling us 1-year-olds that the power rangers are stupid. it's much easier to have fun without the snide "what's the big deal" attitude. if all you want is a fight, sight cast to a passing truck and enjoy the tackle busting action.


So true and yet SO FUNNY!
Couldn't have said it any better. Well stated!


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

*Boat Rental*

Doe anyone know if military personnel can check out boats as large as 20 - 22 ft. center consoles from any of the military bases in Tidewater.


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

that dude is stupid if you cant come to Va and catch a 20LB fish you have no skill you no noting about fishing plenty of fish out there you just need to know how to catch them you are a fail at life get out of Va you are a shame to fishing sorry you suck at fishing


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

GlockViking said:


> Being new to the sport (did a a bit of fishing at the JRB pier) when does fishing "start" in the spring?
> 
> I would think that it may depend of what fish I am talking about, so for the typical fish in the area, when will the fish start biting again?
> 
> Thanks,


Not sure how the original post got so ignored but watch for two things to initiate your spring fishing season; 

1) Water temperatures - when the ocean and bay warm back up to 50* F it won't be long.

2) Go down to the east side of Lynnhaven inlet to the dock by Bubba's (or just call them) where the commercial guys offload their catch and see what's happening because they always get them first, but remember #1 because even though they are catching them in nets it may be due to seasonal migration caused by the time of year and if the water isn't warm enough the fish won't be feeding much.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's another tiny fish from VA waters










For the original question, I go freshwater this time of year. Lots of big cats out in the rivers. You can still get doggies and skates if you want something to pull on. Spring, as others have stated, is when things heat back up but literally and rhetorically


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I usualy catch bluefish in April, and stop catching them around the begining of september. I didnt catch a lot a bluefish in virgina this year, only one or two on a bottom rig, i had my best luck in nc in late july on avon, caught about 60 on gotchas.

As for lures for blues, anything shiny (spoons, rattle traps, gotchas), bucktails, and live spot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

skunk king said:


> Here's another tiny fish from VA waters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good one


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Mwr*



Semper Fi said:


> Doe anyone know if military personnel can check out boats as large as 20 - 22 ft. center consoles from any of the military bases in Tidewater.


MWR on Oceana & Little Creek rents 19' McKee Craft Center Consoles for a very reasonable rate. If you're not an officer, I believe you must take a boater's safety course. Don't quote me on that though. 

Skunk


----------



## GlockViking (Aug 29, 2010)

citation said:


> I usualy catch bluefish in April, and stop catching them around the begining of september. I didnt catch a lot a bluefish in virgina this year, only one or two on a bottom rig, i had my best luck in nc in late july on avon, caught about 60 on gotchas.
> 
> As for lures for blues, anything shiny (spoons, rattle traps, gotchas), bucktails, and live spot.


Thanks to everyone for their CONSTRUCTIVE advice. I am a real noob when it comes to lures/locations and all the knowledge that goes with fishing, so MOST of your input is greatly appreciated! Ha Ha

Looking to get smarter regarding lures, tides, temps and hope to have an ever better season starting in the April timeframe!

Thanks again...keep 'em coming


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

SkunkApe said:


> MWR on Oceana & Little Creek rents 19' McKee Craft Center Consoles for a very reasonable rate. If you're not an officer, I believe you must take a boater's safety course. Don't quote me on that though.
> 
> Skunk


They even make you take it if you got yer Hundred Ton...... Classic.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

bamanavy said:


> It might be because Im from the Gulf Shores and use to the Gulf of Mexico. But I cant understand how people here get excited over croaker, bluefish and small flounder. Everytime I come on this page its " catching croaker by the plenty" or " caught 10 flounder and one keeper". Its almost not worth it. Everytime I am back home I catch over 20lbs, something with some fight. But there were numerous times this past year here where I rented a center console and went out and caught plenty of fis, but ones back home I would throw back. This isnt to bash Virginia, But there has to be something better. Everyone says pay your dues and eventually it will pay off. But I catch fish everytime I go, just nothing worthy of taking home. Its just getting to the point where Its not worth spending the money on the surplus of tackle I have.


It kills me that someone would take anothers earnest request for information and embark upon a litany of self righteous bullcrap. I for one love catching panfish like croaker spot white perch blues flounder etc. I also like targeting other species. IMHO your response is not so much about your lack of understanding about why people enjoy catching a particular species of fish, (one man's treasure is another man's trash) but your lack of knowledge about how to target specific species of fish that offer a different type of challenge. Why not learn whats in the waters and then learn how to catch them. I bet you have invested lots of money on the "best" fishing gear you can find, but my 11 year old son could out fish you with a zebco spincaster and a dozen bloodworms.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

PoBenda said:


> They even make you take it if you got yer Hundred Ton...... Classic.


Thanks folk for your input, that's what I was looking for. Probably a lot cheaper than buying one. Thanks again.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

SkunkApe said:


> MWR on Oceana & Little Creek rents 19' McKee Craft Center Consoles for a very reasonable rate. If you're not an officer, I believe you must take a boater's safety course. Don't quote me on that though.
> 
> Skunk


Thanks for input, that's what I was looking for. Thanks again


----------



## GlockViking (Aug 29, 2010)

G-Hype said:


> It kills me that someone would take anothers earnest request for information and embark upon a litany of self righteous bullcrap. I for one love catching panfish like croaker spot white perch blues flounder etc. I also like targeting other species. IMHO your response is not so much about your lack of understanding about why people enjoy catching a particular species of fish, (one man's treasure is another man's trash) but your lack of knowledge about how to target specific species of fish that offer a different type of challenge. Why not learn whats in the waters and then learn how to catch them. I bet you have invested lots of money on the "best" fishing gear you can find, but my 11 year old son could out fish you with a zebco spincaster and a dozen bloodworms.


There is SOO much to learn...last year we were bottom-fishing with nightcrawlers and having good and bad days, just like everyone else...I just want to increase my odds.

For example:

-- Learning about the tide at the JRB...it's hard to tell whether its going out or coming in sometimes...guy at Wilcox suggested a small piece of paper in the water (biodegradable) and watch where it goes...simple.

-- Need to learn about lures...appealing to a fishs' prey drive can help catch more fish. What lures work with which fish? DO I need weights? 

-- the infinite ways of doing your terminal tackle...what is best for what type of fish? Do I need wire leader for bluefish (or other fish)? What size hooks do I use for which fish? Is there a good "catch-all" hook size?

I have a million questions, but I hope to answer a few of them via the taskmaster called Experience and hopefully some of the others I can get answers (or options) here.

THanks for taking the time to answer...


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

GlockViking said:


> There is SOO much to learn...last year we were bottom-fishing with nightcrawlers and having good and bad days, just like everyone else...I just want to increase my odds.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...




Just take your time. Read re-read and read some more then re-read that. There is a great wealth of information out there for you to take advantage of. Talk to people "Most" fisherman are really friendly people and will share their knowledge with you.


----------

